# Spoiler Mod?



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Has anyone found a solution to jack the spoiler up about another two to three inches from where its currently at? I don't know if this is possible, or if it would even look good, but have seen some other cars with a higher spoiler, and thought it looked pretty darn tasty. (Ordering the SAP spoiler)


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

HEY. Did I say I was looking for a four banger with an exhaust pipe wider than my thigh?? 

Spoiler mod. Up a few inches.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


I would almost pay you money to see where you come up with this stuff! :lol: 
To answer the question though, pretty much your gonna have to change spoilers, the sap spoiler looks decent to some but beyond that start searching the web! BTW, I sell the spoilers, pm me! :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

groucho uses that Australian search engine for images "yahooserious"


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> Has anyone found a solution to jack the spoiler up about another two to three inches from where its currently at? I don't know if this is possible, or if it would even look good, but have seen some other cars with a higher spoiler, and thought it looked pretty darn tasty. (Ordering the SAP spoiler)


What I'd do is find a CNC shop and have them produce a set of mounting plates out of something like 6/6 nylon. There would be a couple of iissues with this approach:

1. Cost

2. Getting someone to do a CAD of what you want with all the right measurements

Another potential set of issues surround whether you can get bolts long enough to house the extension (because I've never had the spoiler off and don't know what the assembly looks like) and if the wiring for the spoiler CHMSL has an extra couple of inches in it.

That said, if you're going to do this -- this is the right way to do it. The nylon extension would look factory. I dont think it'd look bad at all.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

At the risk of sounding like a 'ricer', what about a generic spoiler from someone like Wings West? They have a wide variety of spoilers to choose from, not only the huge ones people like to make fun of. With some searching I"m sure you could find one that looks close to factory and has the added height you're looking for.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tiger said:


> At the risk of sounding like a 'ricer', what about a generic spoiler from someone like Wings West? They have a wide variety of spoilers to choose from, not only the huge ones people like to make fun of. With some searching I"m sure you could find one that looks close to factory and has the added height you're looking for.


Allright everyone don't burn me on this! From past (ricer) experience Wings West is a very high quality piece, they have a very large selection and more than likely they can hook you up. Okay, with that said I'm going back to domestics now..... :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

mumrah said:


> groucho uses that Australian search engine for images "yahooserious"


BTW, thats friggin' hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Allright everyone don't burn me on this! From past (ricer) experience Wings West is a very high quality piece, they have a very large selection and more than likely they can hook you up. Okay, with that said I'm going back to domestics now..... :cheers


Yup...one reason I suggested them.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Why?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Actually, the more I look at the basic lines of the car, the more I think it really would look better without the wingie thingie.

I'm betting the guy who designed this body didn't have the wingie thingie in mind.

Now, as for that hideous appendage you're contemplating defacing your GTO with, the Subie parts dept has your plastic. Do you like electric blue?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Actually, the more I look at the basic lines of the car, the more I think it really would look better without the wingie thingie.
> 
> I'm betting the guy who designed this body didn't have the wingie thingie in mind.
> 
> Now, as for that hideous appendage you're contemplating defacing your GTO with, the Subie parts dept has your plastic. Do you like electric blue?


 :lol:


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I am a huge blue fan, and the more it sounds like....I'm not into spending a whole lot for this mod, If the SAP spoiler doesn't look any better, I'll be heading in these directions!!! Thanks a bunch.

Dave <==== Hates Rice


----------

